# Hard lesson learned: Never trust your co-workers.



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

I just want to vent a bit. I was working in a kitchen then I've been in for almost 2 years. It was only myself, the chef de cuisine and 2 sous chefs left in the kitchen finishing up service and working on some projects. I was working an overnight shift, so they left early and I stayed until the next morning. For this shift, I had a ton of prep to do, so I brought both of my knife kits, knowing that I am going to need them. I also brought my stones because I knew that some of my knives were going to be abused. Unfortunately, while I was busy cooking orders so the rest of the guys could leave... one of them walked out with one of my knife kits. All of them deny it and unfortunately, there is nothing I can do about it without proof because of HR rules, etc. So... just a warning to you guys, it doesn't matter how much you trust the people you work with or how nice they seem... just watch your back. Luckily, they only took one of my kits and left the other one, but I still lost about half of my collection. 

The following is a list of everything I lost:
CCK KF2205
CCK KF2206
CCK KF2301
Fujiwara Terayasu Maboroshi No Meito Nakiri Kagugata 7 3/4
Konsuke Fujiyama White #1 Deba 180mm
Konsuke Fujiyama White #1 Wa-Kiritsuke Gyuto 270mm Ebony
Tojiro 270mm ITK Bread Knife
Itto-Ryu Rentetsu Hand Forged White #1 Santoku 160mm
Massakage koishi bunka 170mm
Kikuichi Elite Carbon Hankotsu 150mm
Konsuke Fujiyama White #1 Petty Knife 150mm
Berti Large Chef Knife Anchor Tang Oxhorn
Berti Flexi Fish Filet Knife
Berti Pesto Knife (Mezzaluna)
Shapton Glass Sharpening Stone 1,000 Grit
Shapton Glass Sharpening Stone 4,000 Grit
Shapton Glass Sharpening Stone 8,000 Grit
Shapton Glass Sharpening Stone 16,000 Grit
Shapton Glass Sharpening Stone 30,000 Grit
MAC Black Ceramic Honing Rod
Hand American Borosilicate Honing Rod


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 30, 2013)

you have my sympathies, you should see the list of knives that were stolen from me last year.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeez. Hope you get em back.


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 30, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> I just want to vent a bit. I was working in a kitchen then I've been in for almost 2 years. It was only myself, the chef de cuisine and 2 sous chefs left in the kitchen finishing up service and working on some projects. I was working an overnight shift, so they left early and I stayed until the next morning. For this shift, I had a ton of prep to do, so I brought both of my knife kits, knowing that I am going to need them. I also brought my stones because I knew that some of my knives were going to be abused. Unfortunately, while I was busy cooking orders so the rest of the guys could leave... one of them walked out with one of my knife kits. All of them deny it and unfortunately, there is nothing I can do about it without proof because of HR rules, etc. So... just a warning to you guys, it doesn't matter how much you trust the people you work with or how nice they seem... just watch your back. Luckily, they only took one of my kits and left the other one, but I still lost about half of my collection.
> 
> The following is a list of everything I lost:
> CCK KF2205
> ...



as i read down your list i started feeling sick... i was robbed of some very precious things ... you have my sympathies .. 
i recently reviewed my home owners insurance and was asked what i had of value in the house.. [knives and guns] .. they are covered as are things stolen 'off site' you might want to contact your carrier.. given your list it is worth a try.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 30, 2013)

My renters insurance covers knives stolen at work. Good luck!


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

I already talked to the renters insurance.. they won't cover it. The only thing to do now is start collecting again. Atleast I have my old apprentice knives to fill in the empty slots until I get better.


----------



## eaglerock (Apr 30, 2013)

What about the police, if you make a report ??


----------



## stevenStefano (Apr 30, 2013)

Perhaps keep an eye on ebay and that sort of thing? Do you have any pawn shops in you area? If so it might be worth keeping an eye on them


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 30, 2013)

Your employers don't feel like leaning on the other people who were there while it happened?


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 30, 2013)

I feel your pain. I once had one of my crew take my entire kit from my office. It sucks a lot worse than the value of a few knives or stones when you realize some one on your crew will gladly stick you in the back when your not looking. AFAIK no home owners, renters etc will cover any work related tool. Your employer however should have insurance and at least make some effort to make you whole. The police can't do much unless you had your knives engraved.


----------



## piratechefny (Apr 30, 2013)

Are there any security cameras on site that you could reference? 

Just awful man...having to work somewhere that you know there is a thief amongst them is unsettling.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that - thieves should have their thumbs broken. I'm missing something out of my office - you know - that has a lock on the door - and the only other people who have a key is maintenance and security. I also had a tool kit lifted from my bucket in the catwalk so I'm with you there. 

At this rate everything we own will have a lo-jack on it.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Your employers don't feel like leaning on the other people who were there while it happened?



The problem is that I'm just a cook. The other three people present were chefs. They don't want to risk losing them over accusations, so they basically told me to suck it up and deal with it (in a much more hr friendly way). The police cant do anything without proof that I saw them.


----------



## rdpx (Apr 30, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> The problem is that I'm just a cook. The other three people present were chefs. They don't want to risk losing them over accusations, so they basically told me to suck it up and deal with it (in a much more hr friendly way). The police cant do anything without proof that I saw them.



So, basically they are happy to have a thief working there.

I am really sorry to hear your story, it must be hard for you to have to go back to that kitchen. Do you have your own suspicions? Did one of them look away suspiciously when you raised the alarm? (Could it have been an opportunist walk in thief?) Did they admit that it must have been one of them but there was nothing to be done? 

I guess if there are three, then TWO of them didn't steal your knives. It was probably the boss. Get a better job and then name and shame.

Hard hard hard.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 30, 2013)

Did the bastards leave you enough knives to work with?


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

@rdpx I have my suspicions as to who it is, but I can't prove it. He has been eyeing my knives for a long time. I neve thought he would have the tenacity to do it. The restaurant just got one of the top 8 spots in DC according to the Washingtonian, so I'm just surprised it woul happen there. That is also why they don't want to fire the person that did it. Since they won't do anything about it, I told them that I can't work there with a thief. So, I start a new job on Thursday in Northern Virginia. The new chef I will be working for has a lot more skill and focuses entirely on the cuisine that I like to do, farm-to-table. Every ingredient they use comes from Virginia. The chef even goes and forages for stuff to use on the menu.

@pensacola tiger: Sort of, they took the only boning knives I had, my only suji, my only deba and the filet knife. I'm set on cleavers, guutos and petty knives though, lol. They also took my only cimeter, my garasuki and honesuki. I was so frustrated when I made the original post that I forgot to list those, heh. It was my butcher bag with my backup gyutos and petties along with my stones that they took.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

stevenStefano said:


> Perhaps keep an eye on ebay and that sort of thing? Do you have any pawn shops in you area? If so it might be worth keeping an eye on them



I've been watching ebay. It's going to be hard to check all of the pawnshops, since I work in DC. It's a big city, but people commute from Maryland and Virginia as well, so I would have to cover those areas too. I hate to admit it, because I would love to find them, but I don't think I will ever see those knives again.


----------



## rdpx (Apr 30, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> @rdpx I have my suspicions as to who it is, but I can't prove it. He has been eyeing my knives for a long time. I neve thought he would have the tenacity to do it. The restaurant just got one of the top 8 spots in DC according to the Washingtonian, so I'm just surprised it woul happen there. That is also why they don't want to fire the person that did it. Since they won't do anything about it, I told them that I can't work there with a thief. So, I start a new job on Thursday in Northern Virginia. The new chef I will be working for has a lot more skill and focuses entirely on the cuisine that I like to do, farm-to-table. Every ingredient they use comes from Virginia. The chef even goes and forages for stuff to use on the menu.
> 
> @pensacola tiger: Sort of, they took the only boning knives I had, my only suji, my only deba and the filet knife. I'm set on cleavers, guutos and petty knives though, lol. They also took my only cimeter, my garasuki and honesuki. I was so frustrated when I made the original post that I forgot to list those, heh. It was my butcher bag with my backup gyutos and petties along with my stones that they took.




New job, new state! Great stuff. Call the police, they might not be able to arrest anyone but they must at least show up for a report of a theft of $XXXX, surely? And they can take a list of everything that got stolen. Then call The Washingtonian, and your local paper.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 30, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> @pensacola tiger: Sort of, they took the only boning knives I had, my only suji, my only deba and the filet knife. I'm set on cleavers, guutos and petty knives though, lol. They also took my only cimeter, my garasuki and honesuki. I was so frustrated when I made the original post that I forgot to list those, heh. It was my butcher bag with my backup gyutos and petties along with my stones that they took.



I can lend you a suji, a deba and a honesuki until you can get replacements, if you'd like. PM me.

Rick


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 30, 2013)

PM me as well and let me know what you need to get by. That's what PIF is for.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

That is extremely generous of you guys, but the new job doesn't pay as much and with the longer commute + moving, my funds are going to be short for a while. I honestly don't know when I will be able to buy new knives to replace them.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 30, 2013)

If your knives cannot be protected then VENGEANCE must be dealt.

Although the police might deem this to be a waste of time, it's worth it to get on file at least. Get it on record with names and details. It's best to get the ball rolling. Who knows, you may not be the only victim. Also there may be outside cameras that they would have access to.


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 30, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I can lend you a suji, a deba and a honesuki until you can get replacements, if you'd like. PM me.
> 
> Rick





knyfeknerd said:


> PM me as well and let me know what you need to get by. That's what PIF is for.



I gotta tell ya, I've only been a member of this forum for a couple of months but this isn't the first time I've seen this kind of response. You truly are some stand up kind of guys and I salute you :doublethumbsup:

I'll be upgrading to a paid membership next payday.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 30, 2013)

Snowbrother that is exactly what the pay it forward knifes r for. Many here have given them for this reason and also to get new guys some great tools they can use. No payment is needed unless you want to pay for shipping.

I would also take Pensacola Tiger and Lefty have great knives you could "Try out for a while", which I would take advantage of.

Also Mr. Drinky was doing a loan out libary. 

mkriggen: It is a great place to sit back and spend hours reading and conversing (believe me). Also being able to upload photo's makes it even more so. 

I hope the person-'s responsible is caught and dealt with in the future. Good luck with the next place. Hope it is a better step in your path.


----------



## mkmk (Apr 30, 2013)

New job? Then definitely call the cops. Screw em.

;- (

I'm not sure I have much that would be of use in your work, but I've got an AS 210 gyuto that I just tuned up and could share if it would help.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 30, 2013)

" Unfortunately, while I was busy cooking orders so the rest of the guys could leave... one of them walked out with one of my knife kits. "



snowbrother said:


> The problem is that I'm just a cook. The other three people present were chefs. They don't want to risk losing them over accusations, so they basically told me to suck it up and deal with it (in a much more hr friendly way). The police cant do anything without proof that I saw them.



Feel Sorry for you too. I hate things being stolen as my person wld have been violated.

I wld definitely *insist* that they tehy their job! if you dont, they will not come over and deal with other cases. A police report* must* be made as what if it appears at a crime scene and yr finger print is on it? Police shld investigate and get proof .. that's what they are for in the first place. The very minimum, shld haul in those that we working with you then.

Pester them if you have to as it is yr right..


The employers attitude is "HR friendly", what about being HR friendly to you? They will have to do something about it and the message they are sending is... it;s all right to steal in the work place. Doesn't sound like a good place to work in teh first place and you have nothing to lose by pursuing the matter. Do what is right and needed..

Good luck.

rgds
d


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 30, 2013)

zitangy said:


> " Unfortunately, while I was busy cooking orders so the rest of the guys could leave... one of them walked out with one of my knife kits. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+10 I would also let everyone know that I worked with what had happened, and how the employer is handling it. Even if you are moving with the same company.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

I talked to the police after work and they did a report, they said there isn't much they could do without actually seeing them take it or a surveillance video or something, but at least it is on file. I told all the other cooks there to watch their knives close, as well as spreading word around to other restaurants that I know cooks/chefs in. The current restaurant might now do anything about it, but word spreads fast in kitchens.

You guys are extremely generous. I hope to be in the position to help people out in the future as you guys have helped me. I will never forget this, this is a truly amazing community.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a vintage carbon steel chinese slicer if you like, It was my first knife I ever bought and will take a hair poppin edge. yours if you treat her right. Might be able to dig up some other pieces too. send me a pm and we'll get the ball rolling


----------



## stopbarking (Apr 30, 2013)

I nearly wept when I had one knife disappear. My whole kit...I cannot even imagine the loss. Hope something good comes out of this for you.


----------



## snowbrother (Apr 30, 2013)

stopbarking said:


> I nearly wept when I had one knife disappear. My whole kit...I cannot even imagine the loss. Hope something good comes out of this for you.



I foresee a lot of good friendships with members of the forums here being a good outcome from this. I have been a member here for about a year, but I rarely post (I just started posting more recently). This has encouraged me to become more social and active within the community here, which I think is a very good outcome.


----------



## zitangy (May 1, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> I talked to the police after work and they did a report, they said there isn't much they could do without actually seeing them take it or a surveillance video or something, but at least it is on file. I told all the other cooks there to watch their knives close, as well as spreading word around to other restaurants that I know cooks/chefs in. The current restaurant might now do anything about it, but word spreads fast in kitchens.
> .



It just dawned upon me... the guy has stolen the tools of your trade of which you earn a living... Now that is serious! Its very personal!

That's no investigation! if every crime to be investigated needs a video or the proof is right in front of their eyes... that's no police / detective work. Insist that they come down and investigate and move from there. They shld do real police work. I do not think that is the correct work procedure and attitude of the police. Talk to higher up. certainly can't be the official policy. IF indeed so, shld get it out to the press/ media


Bug them (police). It will also deter them ( work place) from stealing form you again as they know the police will be involved. IF you dont... they may perceive that you are easy meat and do again and again!

Yr employer too has a weak link. IF things are stolen from the restaurant, they won't pursue because they don't want to offend the chefs? Now we know....

Cooks too have their rights you know... We all need to do what is right and have no fear especially you are in the right.


Just a wild thought.. you shld befriend and date a policewoman so that she will be motivated to help you. pay the price man!

Press on and its a good exercise to demand your civil rights.

rgds
d


----------



## Crothcipt (May 1, 2013)

I know if it was a tool box with a snap on sticker on it they would be looking everywere. That reminds me never touch a mechanic's tools. I agree with zitangy you easily have a few grand there that is considered grand larceny.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. You must be feeling a lot of emotions (anger at your loss, and sadness that one of your friends/coworkers is most likely responsible). I would definitely make sure the police understand the full value of what was taken from you, as this is no petty theft. I'd be tempted to write a letter to your ex-boss and coworkers explaining what this loss and violation of trust means to you. Who knows, maybe the thief will have a change of heart and do the right thing.


----------



## K-Fed (May 1, 2013)

I've got a couple vintage sabs that I could part with if you're in need of a chefs knife. I hope, no pray, that this never happens to me. I would cry. Thinking about it brings a year to my eye for you. Let me know if it would be of any help.


----------



## wenus2 (May 1, 2013)

Consult a couple lawyers, somebody may be be willing to take this on. Your employer may actually be insured against the theft and just unwilling to eat the deductible, as of yet.


----------



## Eric (May 1, 2013)

I have shapton glass 1, 4, and 8 k that are redundant to me, thx to maxim! Pm me I would be happy to donate them to you. Ill pay shipping too. Sorry you got screwed by your co- workers, life is hard enough just trying to do your best. Best Eric


----------



## panda (May 1, 2013)

wow that ******* sucks, holy **** that's so shady. i would threaten the owners to go to the media about what happened if they don't get who ever took it to return them. i'm sure an anonymous drop off with no questions asked policy would be best, and then get the hell out of there. i would not stay in a place where someone would steal tools of the trade and nothing gets done about it...

no such thing as 'just a cook' each member of the team is equally important, especially the dish washers/stewards.


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2013)

That's full bore douchery at it's worst. I'm so sorry to hear it. What goes around... It will eventually come around and bite them all in their collective backsides. 
What I find more disturbing is the owners/management seemingly dismissive attitude. Were I in charge, I'd figure out exactly who was responsible and they'd not only be fired, but escorted out in handcuffs. That really speaks to the quality of and the character of the people running the place. Unfortunately, you've found out exactly who and what they are, but at a very high pricetag. Definitely good to separate yourself from those kinds of people. I'd really press the police on this. From what you listed, it's definitely grand larceny. The pool of immediate suspects is very small. A good detective shouldn't have too much trouble with this case.


----------



## snowbrother (May 1, 2013)

I'm going to call the police again tomorrow and probably stop by to see if there anything else they can do. They seemed to not be taking it very seriously, but I will try my best to get them to see otherwise.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 1, 2013)

Yeah push the police hard. And make sure you tell everyone you know about what happened and the terrible attitude your former employers had to the theft


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 1, 2013)

if you don't mind my asking, what's the name of the restaurant? You can PM if you don't feel comfortable putting it up here. I know a few guys in DC, and I own operate my own kitchen here in Maryland. Wouldn't mind, in fact I WANT to, spread the word in our kitchen community about these guys. I'm half tempted to drive down there and walk right the **** in their back door and handle this myself. And I might just walk out with some of their **** too. I have absolute zero tolerance for this crap.
And I might know somebody within the Washingtonian who's ear I could drop a whisper in. Might take a little time, but buzz is buzz. Probably won't get your kit back, but I firmly believe in paying dues, and this place needs to pay the **** up.
Sorry about your loss. You're a better man than I. I would have started swinging the very moment I found my stuff missing. And as an owner, all staff on that night's shift would have their paycheck(s) suspended until your kit showed up. In my own personal hands. So I'd know who's career to ruin. **** law. This is the restaurant business.


----------



## rdpx (May 1, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> So I'd know who's career to ruin. **** law. This is the restaurant business.



+1

The two who didn't steal your knives should also be shamed for not coming to your aid.


----------



## Duckfat (May 1, 2013)

Calling the Police again is a waste of time. There's nothing they can do even if some one you suspect walks in tomorrow with what you are sure is one of your knives...unless of course they have serial numbers, engravings or you have photographic proof. Pursuing that will just end up in frustration. If you want to try to to get someplace you need to get after your employer to cover your loss. If you work for a corporation or chain get your googlefu on and start calling up the ladder in the corporation.
I no longer have any spare knives but I still have my working kit if you need some small items. I think I still have have canape and other cutter sets that are NIB, a Garde Manger set and hemostats that I can part with.
This all falls squarley in the live and learn category but try to lighten your kit in the future. I didn't even keep personal five stones or three cleavers in my office aside from the Dexter cleavers I used to give to my cooks. Carrying a kit that large just makes you a target and as much as I hate to say it kitchens are full of those who will rob you blind when you turn your back.
Chalk it up to experience and just move on. Sucks even posting that but as you can see a few of us have been down the same road.


----------



## Bill13 (May 1, 2013)

Unfortunately DC police have their hands full with all the violent crimes going on. Some guys knives getting stolen is NBD in their eyes. They may also be thinking the value of your kit is highly inflated if they have a lack of knife knowledge.

Maybe in the end this will be a positive event in your life. It has forced you to move on to another job where the cooking seems more in line with what you want to do. What restaurant are you going to be working at?


----------



## snowbrother (May 1, 2013)

Well, I have update. The executive chef an GM called me early this morning. They weren't there when It happened, but they said as soon as hey found out about it, they did all they could to get to the bottom of it. They checked the time clock and found out that a dishwasher stayed later than usual, but we weren't busy enough to warrant it. None of us knew he was there, because we were washing our own stuff, so he definitely wasn't doing his job. They called him in las night to talk to him about it and he admitted to taking my knife kit as well as a knife from the chef de cuisine and another knife from another cook. 

The knives they lost weren't their good ones. I admi, it is partially my fault for taking the whole second kit with me. I was called in last minute to work a overnight shift. Since I had that day off, I told them I would. They called me at the lat minute to let me know I would be doing a lot of butchering that night, something I don't usually carry knives for in my usual kit since I usually work GM. So I grabbed my second kit tha had my butchering tools without clearing out the ones I didn't need first because I was in a rush to get to work. Normally I don't take that much to work. 

Regardless, the dishwasher said he didn't have them anymore, he sold all of them for $200 to send back to his family in his home country. They fired him and the police escorted him out. They mentioned a possible deportation in his future.

I don't feel comfortable mentioning the name of the restaurant right now because they did step it up eventually to figure out what happened. The restaurant that I am moving to is the Ashby Inn in Paris, Va. I start tomorrow.


----------



## mkmk (May 1, 2013)

Hey, at least that's a step. Hopefully the police will help lean on the guy to track down whomever he sold them to. That part seems like a no-brainer.

I think the restaurant is still obligated to compensate you for your loss. Perhaps not legally -- but that's the kind of thing that they should step up and make right.

Grrr.

PM coming back on the knife -- will be ready to go out today.


----------



## Duckfat (May 1, 2013)

It's NEVER your fault when some one steals from you. Just learn from the experience. Glad they caught the guy but now that your employer knows your tools were stole from their premises by one of their employes they have no excuse not to compensate you. This is why they have insurance.


----------



## jgraeff (May 1, 2013)

at lease you found out what happened and who took it. You have my sympathies though, my coworker chipped my beloved Mario gyuto pretty bad and didn't even bother to tell me i had to find out from another person, and she refuses to pay for it. I thought my situation was bad after reading this i am glad i still have the knife i couldn't imagine losing my whole kit. 

i don't have much to offer, but if your in need i have a usuba, and a 10 inch forsner & a 7 inch santoku that i could give you. I know your set on gyutos but i figured id offer anyways. 

good luck at the new place!


----------



## rdpx (May 1, 2013)

Well this is good to hear if only because it means you don't have to spend the rest of your life wrongly suspecting someone of stealing your knives... I hope the police get somewhere with what they have to go on. I would imagine the idea of some seriously dangerous knives knocking about in the criminal underworld might galvanise them to investigate it a little bit, but maybe DC police are more concerned about guns... Glad to hear the restaurant came through though. Would be nice if you could get an insurance claim from them now that it has all been cleared up and the star chefs are no longer in the frame.

R


----------



## franzb69 (May 1, 2013)

forget playing nice, if someone messes with your stuff, you ruffle as much feathers as you want. you make as much noise as you want. that's what i would do. police? sure. i'd also make sure they'd never take a knife from anyone again. but that's just me.


----------



## Salty dog (May 1, 2013)

Bummer. One thing I've learned is not to rush to fill out a police report. The same thing happened to a friend of mine, _although they were in his car and the car insurance company covered it_.


----------



## gic (May 1, 2013)

it seems to me that, since they now know one of their employees did it, their general 'slip and fall" insurance policy should make good on it. Although, I suspect (ironically enough) they will need you to take them to small claims court in order for their insurance company to kick in... (Mostly because insurance companies pay if one is sued more easily) You should talk to them about the best way to get their insurance company to pay off...


----------



## jared08 (May 1, 2013)

I feel your pain and sympathize with you bud. Glad things sort of got worked out. I dont have much to offer but I do have a 240mm miyabi kaizen gyuto to loan you if youd like. Its a hell of a cutter, yours if ya say go.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 1, 2013)

Did he pawn them or sell the someone?


----------



## Duckfat (May 1, 2013)

If he pawned them the Police will recover them although it may take a year+ before they give them back if they hold them for evidence.


----------



## snowbrother (May 1, 2013)

He didn't say, he just said he sold them. Hopefully they were pawned so they can be recovered.


----------



## snowbrother (May 1, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> forget playing nice, if someone messes with your stuff, you ruffle as much feathers as you want. you make as much noise as you want. that's what i would do. police? sure. i'd also make sure they'd never take a knife from anyone again. but that's just me.



In the report, I never accused anyone as suspects. I just mentioned eveuone that was there at the time they went missing so there are no hard feelings in that regard.


----------



## zitangy (May 1, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Did he pawn them or sell the someone?



Very relevant question... receiving/ buying a stolen property is never a good transaction. Its still yours and you can get it back. It"s thorough police work . follow the trail .. though you will not get it back immediately as it will be in police "lock=up" as evidence .

The person who bought it shld be called in and questioned and follow the trail.

rgds
d


----------



## Bill13 (May 1, 2013)

Paris VA is a beautiful place in the countryside. You will need to stop by Whitpost Restorations which is nearby. Amazing car restorations - if you have 100,000 to spend!


----------



## gic (May 1, 2013)

Yep anyone who bought them had to know that the price was too good to be true for the quality, and in fact how would a dishwasher have stones and a knife kit like this?? the shapton glass stones alone ...


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> If he pawned them the Police will recover them although it may take a year+ before they give them back if they hold them for evidence.





zitangy said:


> Very relevant question... receiving/ buying a stolen property is never a good transaction. Its still yours and you can get it back. It"s thorough police work . follow the trail .. though you will not get it back immediately as it will be in police "lock=up" as evidence .



Not always true. My father had a couple of his guitars stolen from him a couple years ago. When recovered at a local music shop that buys and sells used stuff, the police gave them back to my dad after taking photos because he needed to use them for gigs. Since these are work related items, ask them if you can have them back asap. If they get recovered that is, which hopefully they do.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 1, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> if you don't mind my asking, what's the name of the restaurant? You can PM if you don't feel comfortable putting it up here. I know a few guys in DC, and I own operate my own kitchen here in Maryland. Wouldn't mind, in fact I WANT to, spread the word in our kitchen community about these guys. I'm half tempted to drive down there and walk right the **** in their back door and handle this myself. And I might just walk out with some of their **** too. I have absolute zero tolerance for this crap.
> And I might know somebody within the Washingtonian who's ear I could drop a whisper in. Might take a little time, but buzz is buzz. Probably won't get your kit back, but I firmly believe in paying dues, and this place needs to pay the **** up.
> Sorry about your loss. You're a better man than I. I would have started swinging the very moment I found my stuff missing. And as an owner, all staff on that night's shift would have their paycheck(s) suspended until your kit showed up. In my own personal hands. So I'd know who's career to ruin. **** law. This is the restaurant business.



+1 to everything just said. It's a kitchen, not a middle school. Make a scene and rip that place down. Top 8 or not, their actions and response is ********.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 1, 2013)

Now I feel stupid for not reading the whole thread before posting, my bad. 

Still, the initial response was rediculous


----------



## Duckfat (May 1, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Not always true.



Very few things are always true. It depends on the cop as much as anything but where I live (MI) it can change considerably from city to city and county to county let alone from State to State. It sure doesn't hurt to ask. My view is always expect the worse, hope for the best and try to land in the middle.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 1, 2013)

rdpx said:


> Well this is good to hear if only because it means you don't have to spend the rest of your life wrongly suspecting someone of stealing your knives... I hope the police get somewhere with what they have to go on.



+1

At least you don't have to spend time and energy wondering who is responsible.

Hope the police come through for you and recover them.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 1, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> That is extremely generous of you guys, but the new job doesn't pay as much and with the longer commute + moving, my funds are going to be short for a while. I honestly don't know when I will be able to buy new knives to replace them.



I just got back from sending the loaners out to you - a deba, a honesuki and a sujihiki. Whenever you can return them is fine.

You should have them by the weekend.


----------



## WildBoar (May 1, 2013)

Wow, what a roller coaster. Sorry about your loss of knives. Great job landing at the Ashby Inn; my wife's been trying to talk me into going out there for dinner at some point but my interest was limited since it's a chore to head all the way out there just for dinner. Would be a better trip if a KKF member is working in the kitchen, though. You definitely going to stick with this, or are they trying to get you to stay at the DC restaurant?


----------



## snowbrother (May 1, 2013)

I'm sticking with the Ashby. Chef King is one of the chefs I've been wanting to work with and learn from for a long time. This is an opportunity I can't pass it up. I had to turn down the job a couple of months ago because I had to move back to take care of my father for about a month. Then I came back to the area and then this happened (I worked at the restaurant his happened at before I left). So I decided to give chef king a call and see if he was still looking and I got the job. I'm very excited to work for a chef that I have been looking up to for a while.


----------



## toddnmd (May 1, 2013)

Snowbrother, sorry to hear about your loss. I know it's not nearly as good as having your knives back, but at least you know who is responsible, and know it wasn't anyone that you'd already talked to about it.

It may not lead to anything, but I do think having the police question whoever allegedly bougth the knives could be productive. That person also was involved in the crimes of buying (and presumably selling) stolen goods. 

I don't know enough about business insurance to have any idea if the restaurant could make a claim, but it's worth looking into. It's also to their benefit to maintain a work environment where their employees' personal property is protected.

I'm in MD--maybe someday I'll make it out to Paris to your new restaurant.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2013)

When first started reading this thread,was going to ask if any stewards working,hard to believe another cook or chef would snag a whole kit.The tools of ones trade.Sorry for your considerable loss.


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2013)

It's still a lousy situation, but at least honor amongst the chefs and cooks still stands. I'm glad to hear mgt. stepped up and took action. Presumably the PD will now be able to find who has them, assuming they haven't turned around and sold them all. A legit pawn shop has to hold goods for a while before selling. A not so legit pawn shop? Time will tell I guess. I hope that you'll get the kit back or at least they compensate you for it. Sounds like your job change may be the silver lining in all this.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 2, 2013)

Miles said:


> It's still a lousy situation, but at least honor amongst the chefs and cooks still stands. I'm glad to hear mgt. stepped up and took action.



This is true, the last thing you want is to suspect and act on someone who is innocent. I think we have all been there where paranoia has whispered false dreams of payback. 

Crazy how the knife bandit only made out with $200. The poor fool didn't know what he had.


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler (May 2, 2013)

Wow. Talk about a f'ed up situation.
Do you have enough knives left to work with? I've got a 10" Dexter that takes a wicked edge that you could use til you get yours back or replaced. If ya don't mind carbon. 
Also could loan ya' a 6" Mac utility knife.


----------



## snowbrother (May 2, 2013)

I don't think they are going to be able to recover them. According to the police, he stated that he didn't take them to a pawnshop, he sold the to "some guy that he can't remember". So I don't think they will find them. Could some of you other Maryland/DC/Vieginia chefs keep an eye/ear open in case a chef/cook suddenly has a new set of knives?

The GM is looking into a possible insurance claim to pay for it, but they are getting the run around from their lawyers. 

On the bright side, today was my first day at Ashby and I loved it. I always love working in a kitchen, i start to go through withdrawals if i dont, but l love working in this kitchen more than any other. On top of working with a great chef and a great team, I also get to work with brand new equipment since it just re-opened today from a major renovation. 

I have to admit though, it's pretty tough trying to get my work done with only a petty, cleaver and a big freaking CCK FF2208 (it turns out that this thing is a beast when it comes to mincing garlic). Oh yeah... The cleaver is a CCK KFC 2201, which seems big, but it is very agile. I use it to break down chickens today and deboned the breasts with it.


----------



## mkmk (May 2, 2013)

Man -- so frustrating. Seems to me that any corporate restaurant GM worth anything would get out the checkbook first, and deal with lawyers later. 

The gyuto is on its way -- hope it helps tide you over.

The new gig sounds great, though, so hopefully there's a seriously good up side.


----------



## snowbrother (May 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that offered to loan me some knives until I can replace what I lost. In about week, I will have all the tools I need to do my job properly. You guys are very generous and I will find a way to repay all of you. I honestly don't know what I could have done without you guys. There is definitely something to be said about comradely in the kitchen, it might be a cut-throat business, but the generosity shown here is simply awe-inspiring.


----------



## jared08 (May 2, 2013)

best of luck with recovery of the stolen goods, and the new job. The gyuto got shipped out this morning. I assume it will be there saturday.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 2, 2013)

snowbrother said:


> Thanks to everyone that offered to loan me some knives until I can replace what I lost. In about week, I will have all the tools I need to do my job properly. You guys are very generous and I will find a way to repay all of you. I honestly don't know what I could have done without you guys. There is definitely something to be said about comradely in the kitchen, it might be a cut-throat business, but the generosity shown here is simply awe-inspiring.



I'm so glad to hear that your new job is working out! And I'm also happy to see that there's some resolve to this. At least the GM is trying to help a bit. And you're right about this forum. I see these guys lending and helping quite often here, and it's great to know that not everybody out there is a complete turd! I do feel lucky to have found such a great community.
Cheers!


----------



## gic (May 3, 2013)

as I said before take them to small claims court, then their insurance company will pay up pretty quickly I suspect. The argument you make is they didn't properly supervise the dishwasher by allowing him to be on the premises unsupervised when his hours were long since up and his shift and responsibilities long since concluded. 

Anyway that's my .02 :- )


----------



## sachem allison (May 3, 2013)

stuff coming your way, shipped out today.


----------



## mkmk (May 3, 2013)

gic said:


> as I said before take them to small claims court, then their insurance company will pay up pretty quickly I suspect. The argument you make is they didn't properly supervise the dishwasher by allowing him to be on the premises unsupervised when his hours were long since up and his shift and responsibilities long since concluded.
> 
> Anyway that's my .02 :- )



This.

The insurance company will not pay to send an attorney to small claims court; the restaurant will not want to send their GM and/or chefs to court for a day, either. Between the two of them, one way or another, you'll likely get paid.

Just make sure your equipment list is as clearly documented as possible, with receipts and current new replacement cost.

Still sucks that they might make you go through this.


----------



## Duckfat (May 3, 2013)

Sueing your employer over a knife kit is a really bad idea IMO. Something like that can follow you around your entire career. Even if you did recover $$$ you should never expect replacement cost. Not even your own insurance would cover replacement cost unless of course you paid extra and purchased a replacement cost rider.


----------



## mkmk (May 3, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Sueing your employer over a knife kit is a really bad idea IMO. Something like that can follow you around your entire career. Even if you did recover $$$ you should never expect replacement cost. Not even your own insurance would cover replacement cost unless of course you paid extra and purchased a replacement cost rider.



It's a pretty miserable state of affairs if your only acceptable response to being treated unethically is to move on. You, after all, said this:



Duckfat said:


> It's NEVER your fault when some one steals from you. Just learn from the experience. Glad they caught the guy but now that your employer knows your tools were stole from their premises by one of their employes they have no excuse not to compensate you. This is why they have insurance.



If they're responsible, and inexcusably (your word) refuse to act on that responsibility, he's got a right to use legal means to force them. If they don't compensate him, they've already chosen to act unethically. At that point, what is there to lose? Should he just go away, and hope, "please sir", that the unethical parties won't talk **** about him anyway? If they're going to, they're going to. If they're not, they're not.


----------



## Duckfat (May 3, 2013)

He has a legal right to do a lot of things. Just because some one else has been a douche doesn't mean it's a wise move to take legal action. If he files a law suit you better believe every single one of the Managers, Chefs and cooks will remember that for ever. 
So what is there to loose? His reputation, future jobs, a reference etc. 
You might want to let the OP that in many states when you bring a suit in small claims the defendant has the right to bump the case up to district court. That means his employer will be well represented so then what? Go pro se? Pay $300 an hour with a $5,000 retainer for a petty claim. Rotsa ruck with that.
Did the employer require him to bring his own tools? Did they have house knives? Is there a SOP against bringing "weapons" to work? A Barrister will look at every angle. Some where along the line you got the notion that his employer will tremble in fear and just pay up just because he files a petty small claims suit.
Not very likely and most will gladly spend 10x as much not to pay if it comes to that instead of setting a precident for other staff. Welcome to the real world.
No one said it's fair or it doesn't suck.


----------



## gic (May 3, 2013)

Here is a link to Maryland's small claim court http://www.oag.state.md.us/Consumer/smallclaims.pdf

doesn't look lie they can bump it unless the claim is 10k or more (but I'm not a lawyer of course...)

I think if he talks to the GM and says he was thinking of filing in small claims in order to get the insurance company to pay, it may lead to a settlement...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 15, 2013)

Snowbrother, have you any updates on your situation?


----------

